# What is this machine?



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

On the wall in this video?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

> On the wall in this video?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Osten Coffee Culture had one on display at the Glasgow Coffee Festival


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

very cool, I take it they are fairly rare?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Dylan said:


> very cool, I take it they are fairly rare?


think of the elf and safety implications


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Faema Veloxtermo I think. Rare - especially in that condition I understand!


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

@Tobi ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Yep Faema


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

How people put up with using that grinder daily is beyond me.

What a faff


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Yes Row said:


> How people put up with using that grinder daily is beyond me.
> 
> What a faff


Yea, I am a bit perplexed why they kept the same design for getting the grinds out on the new one rather than just use the VoodDooDaddy system which can also be seen in the Mahlgut Grist.


----------



## Tobi (Nov 23, 2014)

Yeah @jeebsy , I got still one wall mounted Velox. Makes a great Christmas present ; )

More joy and interest, than the money on the account, but it is an investment.

The benefit is, the group is saturated, so let´s say 15 minutes from stone cold to get a decent shot.

There is an element in the group, which heats about 400ml water. In the back is the mercury pressure switch, which you can adjust with a screw driver from the outside.

They are rare, try to source another one for month now, no chance.

If you are in Glasgow, go to Eataliano in Hamilton, I sold him a few machines.

They are on display there and the food is great.

He got also a Faema Thermovelox. But doesn´t use it. But it is fully serviced and rechromed mounted on the wall.

Hopefully he will plumb it in at some point. Always pushing him to.

My favorite at the moment is a Faema Mercurio 3rd version.

It will be restored now, will keep you posted, if there´s some interest.

It will be more a refurbish, it is in very good state for being more than 60 years old.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

What lovely old machines!


----------



## Tobi (Nov 23, 2014)

Jepp, and they cost about the same as a Londinium new.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

i admire the amount of time and effort that you put into these tobi, it is a labour of love restoring old levers.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

I love it ...... makes we want to bolt a bosco grouphead to an electric shower


----------



## Tobi (Nov 23, 2014)

Thanks for the compliment, I'm happy to return : )


----------



## Nectar (Jan 20, 2020)

Tobi said:


> Yeah @jeebsy , I got still one wall mounted Velox. Makes a great Christmas present ; )
> 
> More joy and interest, than the money on the account, but it is an investment.
> 
> ...


 What would I pay for a refurbished velox? Thanks


----------

